# Teen Parenting Buddy Thread!



## lily123

Hey girls :flower:

I've noticed there's been a lot of posts from girls looking for friends on here, well i thought we could start one big thread :)
Maybe start by telling everyone the basics about yourself and what kind of buddy you're looking for? Like, text friend, facebook/myspace friend, or maybe real life friend :lol:

This may suck but it's worth a go :winkwink:

I'll go first shall I :D I'm Linzie, have a 9 month old daughter called Esmee :) and i live near York, UK. I speak to everyone really :lol: I've made some awesome friends on here already and i love to make new ones!

xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am Callie, I have a daughter Lyrik Marie, she is 8 months old 
I live in Canada.
:)


----------



## Burchy314

I am Tina. 18 and have an almost 3 month old daughter named Jayden.
I live in the US. I can be a text buddy if you live in the US, a bbm buddy if you have a blackberry, facebook buddy, or email buddy if anyone wants :)

PM me if you want me to be your buddy lol :)


----------



## Hotbump

hello my name is cindy (cynthia) i have an almost 2yr old named Jovanni but i call him nani and a almost 7 month old named valentin jr but i call him little ball because he is soo chubby and round :haha: im looking for an email friend until i get my own phone then a txt buddy because this is my oh phone that i use for bnb.


----------



## Bumblebee20

lily123 said:


> Hey girls :flower:
> 
> I've noticed there's been a lot of posts from girls looking for friends on here, well i thought we could start one big thread :)
> Maybe start by telling everyone the basics about yourself and what kind of buddy you're looking for? Like, text friend, facebook/myspace friend, or maybe real life friend :lol:
> 
> This may suck but it's worth a go :winkwink:
> 
> I'll go first shall I :D I'm Linzie, have a 9 month old daughter called Esmee :) and i live near York, UK. I speak to everyone really :lol: I've made some awesome friends on here already and i love to make new ones!
> 
> xx

Good idea lol:thumbup:
Im 20,
From Scotland,
TWO kids
3 years and 2 years in 10 days.


Id like someone from anywere really, round about my age,
With 1 or 2 kids round about the same age as mine.
Someone who likes a good old natter(chat).
Someone maybe who has there own place, who don't live with their parents still.

(Sorry if i sound picky lol):blush:

How will i know if someone whats to be my buddy?:happydance:
XX


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Alice, 19 mummy to the 10 month old Luke monster and TTC number 2! I want a buddy for phone chats when I;m having a fag! :D


----------



## Rhio92

:wave: I'm Rhiannon, 18 from Nottingham. Would loooove a buddy, can do text or email, or even real life, as I neeeeeed some mummy friends :haha: x


----------



## emmylou92

Luke's_mummy said:


> Alice, 19 mummy to the 10 month old Luke monster and TTC number 2! I want a buddy for phone chats when I;m having a fag! :D

sounds good to me i love nothing more than a good old chin wag with a fag and a coffee :)


----------



## emmylou92

I'm Emma, I'm 18 and were NTNP but hoping for baby number two. Im 19 in august and living in Congresbury. Little hollie is 7 weeks on wednesday.

I love a good old chin wag :)


----------



## Thaynes

I'm Traci. I have a 5 month old called Mikey or Ray. I'm married, share a house with my OH, LO, Twin sister and her LO. I actually just tured 19 today. I'm have no life other than LO and school. I can text US, and FB anyone else or just BnB PM. I also love reading if anyone else is interested in that.


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey guys Im Leah.
I turn 18 on March 9, Gracelynn will be 5 months on March 7th
I live in Ohio.
I can text(US), Email, Facebook and BNB Pm
so PM me on here if you want to be buddies
Thaynes- I LOVEEEEE reading!!


----------



## jenny_wren

i'm jenny
i have a 2 year old called emily

:wave:

and i could do with some more friends

:rofl:​


----------



## Natasha2605

I'm Natasha 19 and Summer's now 9 months!
From Edinburgh Scotland.
I can email, text (uk), facebook or BBM! xx


----------



## Bumblebee20

jenny_wren said:


> i'm jenny
> i have a 2 year old called emily
> 
> :wave:
> 
> and i could do with some more friends
> 
> :rofl:​

Hi, Do you want to be my buddy??:coffee::happydance:
Pretty please your the only one i have seen with a older child.:cry:


----------



## x__amour

Hi everyone! :wave:
I'm Shannon, 19 and have a 3 month old named Victoria (Tori)!
I can text (US), Facebook or you can PM me on here! :D


----------



## Thaynes

How do you put a link to your Facebook on here. I don't know how...I'm pitiful


----------



## x__amour

Click profile on your Facebook, copy and paste the link. 
Click
and insert your link.

:thumbup:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey I'm Hannah, 19 and have nearly 8 month old Amelia, I can facebook/email/text and PM on here and would like some real-life mummy friends :haha:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Is there anyone from London here? other than me?


----------



## Jem_x3

I'm Jem, 21 so technically not a teen anymore :( :haha: I have a 7 month old called Isabella and we live in Kent  I'd like friends, I love Bella but she isn't that great of a conversationalist :rofl:


----------



## faolan5109

Hey Im kelly, I am 19 I have ten month old named Lane. Friends would be good lol very good.


----------



## heather92

You can find the info about Trin & me still on the first page of the teen parenting board, I'd love to add people on fb if they PM me for the link. :)


----------



## teenmommy15

Esmee was one of the top names i was gonna name my daughter but weve decided to name her Sadie Mae im bethany im 15 im due June 18 i would love a texting buddy or a facebook buddy lol i now realize that everyone else already has had their baby sorry -.-


----------



## ClairAye

Yeah this is coming up 2 years old :thumbup:


----------



## Miss1997

Hey I'm Stacey , I'm 15 and live in feltham Middlesex , I have a 3 1/2 month little boy , I have no friends at all because they didn't like the sound of me having a baby and haven't spoken to them since , PM me!!!! Xxx


----------



## EloiseAndBump

Hello :flower: 
I'm Eloise, I'm 17 and have a 8 month old daughter called Amelia and we live in Essex :flower:


----------



## cammy

Hey, I'm Bree, 20, and my son Alexander is 2 in May and I am 13 + 4 weeks pregnant with my second. I am pretty easy with any way of chat, although I am from Australia, so phone calls may be expensive :S


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

EloiseAndBump said:


> Hello :flower:
> I'm Eloise, I'm 17 and have a 8 month old daughter called Amelia and we live in Essex :flower:

:wave: hello fellow Essex-er!!! 

I'm aware this is a VERY old thread!! But hi :hi: I'm Laura, I'm 21, 36+5 with my third child, mummy already to a 3 1/2 year old girl and 2 year old boy :flower:


----------



## kaylamariee

Hey ladies! :)
I'm Kayla, 19 and 26 weeks with a little girl, Jordyn Marie.
All your LO's are adorable.
Will be joining you here soon :)


----------



## KatieMichhele

Im Katie im 18 with a 10 month old little girl,
I live in Newport Wales, don't mind texting, bbm,facebook, or real life :L x


----------



## princessb2012

Hiya just turned 19, and my little guy is now 6 months, living in rubbish old London and would like a facebook or texting or real life buddy, message me :)


----------



## magic93

Hi Everybody!!
I haven't given birth to my son yet, but I am four days past my due date, going in for an induction on Saturday if I haven't gone on my own before then.
My name is Lisa and i'm 19, I live in Toronto, Ontario in Canada.
I would love to make friends with some other young mothers, as it would be nice to have some people to chat with who can relate.
I have facebook and instagram for anyone interested you can add me. Or feel free to pm me if you want :) I'd love to make real life friends as well if anybody lives near me.

Facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/lisa.mcewen.33

IG 
xoxomagic

Looking forward to talking to you all :)


----------

